# Goose Mount Preparation?



## live2bowhunt (Dec 22, 2004)

I have a goose that I would like to get mounted and will not be able to get it to the Taxidermist until next weekend. It will probably have to be froze. What should I do to prepare the goose so it is right for the taxidermist? Thanks


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

Wrap the bill and feet in wet paper towel. Place in plastic bag, work out the air and freeze.


----------

